# ماخ



## mohammad_che (6 مارس 2010)

مرحباً بزوار الموقع الأكثر من رائع

لقد تعرضت لسؤال وهو

السرعة في الصاروخ تقاس بالماخ ؟ ما هذا القياس وهل يمكن تحوياه إلي كم / س وكيف ؟

السرعة في السفن بالعقدة ما هذا المقياس ؟ وهل يمكن تحويله إلي كم / س وكيف ؟

وألف شكر لكم حتي ولو لم تجيبوني ............

mohammed_che

:81::81::81:​


----------



## ايجيبت (7 مارس 2010)

*العقدة* هي وحدة قياس السرعة البحرية وتساوي 1.853 كيلو متر / ساعة

السرعة في الصاروخ تقاس بالماخ ؟ ما هذا القياس وهل يمكن تحوياه إلي كم / س وكيف ؟

النسبه بين سرعه الجسم مقسومه علي سرعه الصوت ...سرعه الصوت تختلف باختلاف درجه الحراره والضغط فعند معرفتك سرعه الصوت عند موضع معين يمكنك معرفه سرعه الجسم المتحرك 


السرعة في السفن بالعقدة ما هذا المقياس ؟ وهل يمكن تحويله إلي كم / س وكيف ؟

*العقدة* هي وحدة قياس السرعة البحرية وتساوي 1.853 كيلو متر / ساعة


----------



## virtualknight (9 مارس 2010)

الماخ يساوي سرعة المائع (كم/ ساعة) مقسوما على سرعة الصوت(كم/ ساعة) عند درجة الحرارة في ذلك الوسط وبما ان الوحدات يتم إختصارها في هذا القانون لذا فإن الماخ بدون وحدات لأنه نسبة.
بقي كيفية إيجاد قيمة سرعة الصوت عند أي درجة حرارة وذلك بسيط بإستعمال القانون التالي:
مربع سرعة الصوت= krt حيث أن : K هو ثابت كالفن للغازات
r هو معامل رينولدز، وt هو درجة الحرارة المطلقة وتساوي (273+درجة الحرارة السيليزية) 

ودمتم


----------



## virtualknight (9 مارس 2010)

أما العقد البحرية فهي كما قال الأخ قبلي تساوي 1.853 كم / ساعة


----------



## عايض (11 مارس 2010)

عموما يا اخي الماخ = 1228كلم\ساعة


----------



## mohammad_che (12 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر لكم جميعاً


----------

